# odskocznia



## meglila

bo ze nie jest to "springboard" to jestem prawie na 100% pewna. "potrzebuje odskoczni" w znaczeniu - zmiany, wiec pewnie jakis idiom, ktorego nie znam.


----------



## bg1

Odskocznia ma drugie znaczenie a mianowicie odprężenie, odpoczynek, ...


----------



## bg1

Ach, sory, chodzi Ci o przetłumaczenie


----------



## meglila

tylko jak to powiedziec po angielsku? (a moze ktos wie i po francusku?)


----------



## bg1

Mój słownik mówi retreat, ale nie jestem pewien.


----------



## meglila

ale to takie zwykle spokojne wakacje w moim mniemaniu, a odskocznia jest jednak zwiazana z wieksza zmiana - chyba, ze sie myle.


----------



## arturolczykowski

I need a change. I need an escape from everyday life.


----------



## Thomas1

Je cherche/J'ai besoin d'une echappatoire. 
Je dois m'évader.
?


----------



## bg1

meglila said:


> ale to takie zwykle spokojne wakacje w moim mniemaniu, a odskocznia jest jednak zwiazana z wieksza zmiana - chyba, ze sie myle.



Może "getaway"?


----------



## cpuzey1

Mozna powiedziec: a hideaway (noun created from verb "to hide away").


----------



## gaucho perezoso

szczerze mówiąc odskocznia w znaczeniu zmiany jest dla mnie nowością, nigdy bym tego słowa w takim kontekście nie użył. Odskocznia, jak sama nazwa wskazuje, służy do odskoczenia, odbicia się, wzbicia się wyżej. Jeżeli ktoś używa tego słowa w znaczeniu zmiany, odpoczynku, itp. jest to semantyczny błąd, niezależnie od tego jakie definicje można znaleźć w słownikach, które nawiasem mówiąc bardzo często są zbyt liberalne, jeśli chodzi o przestrzeganie norm językowych.


----------



## majlo

W żadnym stopniu nie zgadzam się z tym, co napisał kolega powyżej. Nie jest to żaden błąd, jest to jak najbardziej akceptowalne użycie.

Witamy na forum.


----------



## gaucho perezoso

Dziękuje za powitanie 

Oczywiście, można się z moim komentarzem zgadzać , bądź tez nie. Jest to moja opinia, która kłoci się z definicja odskoczni w słownikach, gdzie jednym ze znaczen tego slowa jest to co pozwala sie oderwac od zwyklych zajec. Jak wczesniej napisalem, dla mnie definicje slownikowe, a szczegolnie dopuszczalność niektórych form, znaczen, skladni, pisowni, itd, są nad wyraz pobłażliwe, co powoduje "skundlenie" , ze tak brzydko się wyrażę, naszego języka. Podam bardzo powszechny przyklad " wyslac smsa" lub tez "kupic laptopa" - niektorzy lingwisci nie widza w tym nic zlego, natomiast mnie osobiscie bardzo takie konstrukcje raza i jak najbardziej sa sprzeczne z zasadami poprawnej polszczyzny. Wracając do odskoczni, moje zastrzezenie tutaj tyczy sie bardziej logiki. Odskocznia pochodzi od slowa odskoczyc, a nie oderwac sie. Według mnie mozna oderwac sie od codziennych obowiazkow, odskoczyc zas nie wydaje mi sie miec sens w tym kontekscie. Odskakuje sie od czegos czyli odbija sie od tego, w mysl podstawowej definicji odskoczni (pochyło ustawiona sprężynująca deska służąca do odbijania się przy skokach gimnastycznych). Tak wiec trudno uwazac wakacje, badz urlop za cos dzieki czemu mozna sie odbic, wybic od swoich zwyklych zajec.Bardziej jest to samo odskoczenie (chwilowe) niźli odskocznia. Owszem, wakacje moga okazac sie odskocznia do czegos nowego, jesli po ich zakonczeniu nie wracamy juz do tego co robilismy przed nimi. Odskocznia moze być na przykład sława, która dala nam pieniadze, powiedzielibysmy zatem ze "slawa byla odskocznia do bogactwa" - czyli raz jeszcze cos co dalo nam mozliwosc wybicia sie z finansowych nizin i wzbicie sie na wyzyny. Te uzycia odskoczni jak najbardziej maja sens. Natomiast odskocznia w znaczeniu oderwania się od zwykłych zajęć lub wypoczynku nie ma dla mnie sensu.
Z gory przepraszam za brak polskiej trzcionki, niestety na moim komputerze nie jest ona zainstalowana.

Serdecznie pozdrawiam


----------



## Faycelina

gaucho perezoso said:


> Podam bardzo powszechny przyklad " wyslac smsa" lub tez "kupic laptopa" - niektorzy lingwisci nie widza w tym nic zlego, natomiast mnie osobiscie bardzo takie konstrukcje raza i jak najbardziej sa sprzeczne z zasadami poprawnej polszczyzny.



Owszem, jednakże każdy język jest elastyczny i podlega zmianom. Mamy wiele zapożyczeń z innych języków, stosujemy skróty itd. Czasem niesłusznie. Oczywiście, że powinniśmy dbać o czystość naszego języka ojczystego, ale jak to mawiała moja polonistka, słowo "super" także nie jest polskie a jakże często używane.
Więc myślę, że niektóre zmiany powinniśmy po prostu zaakceptować... Trzeba iść z duchem czasu. To jak w technologii. Nie będziesz mieć komórki czy internetu - zostajesz w tyle i z nikim się nie skontaktujesz. Będziesz używał języka z XV czy nawet XIX wieku - wiele osób może Cię nie zrozumieć...


----------



## gaucho perezoso

Zgadza sie jezyk podlega ciaglym zmianom, no chyba ze jest to jezyk martwy, ale polski do nich nie nalezy, w kazdym razie nie znaczy to, ze wszystkie te zmiany sa dobre i czasami trzeba wyraznie powiedziec ze dane znaczenie, sformulowanie, odmiana sa bledne i nie powinny byc uzywane w poprawnym jezyku polskim. sformulowanie kupic laptopa do takich wlasnie nalezy i nieuznawanie go wcale nie znaczy ze ktos nie idzie z duchem czasu. uzywajac starannego i poprawnego jezyka polskiego mozna sie porozumiec ze znakomita wiekszoscia naszych rodakow, a ta resztka, ktora go nie rozumie nie jest pewnie grupa, z ktora chcialoby sie rozmawiac.


----------



## arturolczykowski

> a ta resztka, ktora go nie rozumie nie jest pewnie grupa, z ktora chcialoby sie rozmawiac.




Rasizm jezykowy? Nie znasz wartosciowych ludzi, ktorym niedane bylo skorzystac z dobrodziejstw edukacji? Sposob wyslawiania sie jest dla ciebie miernikiem wartosciowania czlowieka?


Nieladnie


----------



## Faycelina

arturolczykowski said:


> niedane


nie dane


----------



## Slovianka

Ale istnieje coś takiego jak skok w bok, prawda? I wtedy taki pan lub pani staje sie odskocznią. Brak logiki?


----------



## majlo

gaucho perezoso said:


> sformulowanie kupic laptopa do takich wlasnie nalezy


Jak najbardziej. Natomiast metaforyczne użycie słowa "odskocznia" w sensie "ucieczki" do takich nie należy i choć byś nie wiem, jak bardzo się buntował, nie zmienisz tego. 




Slovianka said:


> Ale istnieje coś takiego jak skok w bok, prawda? I wtedy taki pan lub pani staje sie odskocznią. Brak logiki?



Tyle że skok w bok wcale nie musi być odskocznią. Może być, owszem, ale niekoniecznie.


----------



## El Torero

a wracając do tematu - może distraction ;] getaway też jest dobre


----------



## gaucho perezoso

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gaucho perezoso*
> 
> 
> sformulowanie kupic laptopa do takich wlasnie nalezy
> 
> Jak najbardziej. Natomiast metaforyczne użycie słowa "odskocznia" w sensie "ucieczki" do takich nie należy i choć byś nie wiem, jak bardzo się buntował, nie zmienisz tego.



zagadza sie istnieje takie uzycie slowa, natomiast nie nazwalbym tego metaforycznym uzyciem, wytlumaczylem powyzej dlaczego nie. to znaczenie weszlo do polskiej leksykologii poprzez uzus, nie ma natomiast logicznych, tudziez metaforycznych podstaw i takich przykladow jest w naszym, i nie tylko naszym jezyku, znacznie wiecej. nie pragne tego zmienic, bo wiem ze to niemozliwe, wyrazam natomiast moje krytyczne zdanie na temat takich neosemantyzmow.



> Rasizm jezykowy? Nie znasz wartosciowych ludzi, ktorym niedane bylo skorzystac z dobrodziejstw edukacji? Sposob wyslawiania sie jest dla ciebie miernikiem wartosciowania czlowieka?



nie jest to rasizm jezykowy jak to nazywasz. w polsce dostep do edukacji jest powszechny i kazdy kto choc troche checi wykazuje, moze sie nauczyc poprawnie poslugiwac jezykiem polskim. bardzo czesto umiejetnosc ta zdobywana jest poza klasycznymi placowkami edukacyjnymi nawiasem mowiac. w kazdym razie, jezeli wychowana w polsce, zdrowa psychicznie osoba, uzywajaca na co dzien polskiego jezyka, obcujaca z nim, nie potrafi zrozumiec porawnej polszczyzny (zauwaz, ze nie napisalem "uzywac", chodzi mnie tylko o zrozumienie) to chyba nie warto z nia rozmawiac.


----------



## majlo

gaucho perezoso said:


> nie pragne tego zmienic, bo wiem ze to niemozliwe, wyrazam natomiast moje krytyczne zdanie na temat takich neosemantyzmow.


A to cię w takim razie rozumiem w całej rozciągłości. Nie zgadzam się, ale rozumiem. Nie zgadzam się, bo język logiczny po prostu nie jest. Uważam, żeby gdyby był, to wiele by na tym tracił. 





gaucho perezoso said:


> nie jest to rasizm jezykowy jak to nazywasz. w polsce dostep do edukacji jest powszechny i *kazdy kto choc troche checi wykazuje, moze sie nauczyc poprawnie poslugiwac jezykiem polskim*. bardzo czesto umiejetnosc ta zdobywana jest poza klasycznymi placowkami edukacyjnymi nawiasem mowiac. w kazdym razie, jezeli wychowana w polsce, zdrowa psychicznie osoba, uzywajaca na co dzien polskiego jezyka, obcujaca z nim, nie potrafi zrozumiec porawnej polszczyzny (zauwaz, ze nie napisalem "uzywac", chodzi mnie tylko o zrozumienie) to chyba nie warto z nia rozmawiac.



Zgoda (zwłaszcza z pogrubionym tekstem).

Nawiasem mówiąc, ciekawe, że krytykujesz metaforyczne użycie słowa "odskocznia", ale nie przeszkadza ci zaczynanie zdań małymi literami.  No, chyba że ci się shift zepsuł.


----------



## gaucho perezoso

Hehe, SHIFT dziala u mnie calkiem dobrze jak widac. Nie uzywam wielkich liter bardziej z wygody. Przyznaje wszak, ze oprocz czystej estetyki, traci na tym rowniez czytelnosc. Idac tym tokiem myslenia mozna by wydedukowac, ze moja wygoda jest dla mnie wazniejsza, nizli wygoda czytelnika, a jesli tak to przepraszam i obiecuje, ze bede uzywal wilkich liter


----------



## majlo

Ciągnąc żart: widzę, że alt też szwankuje.


----------



## gaucho perezoso

Alt rowniez dziala poprawnie, problemem natomiast jest system operacyjny, ktory nie jest zaopatrzony w polska trzcionke. Musze porozmawiac z ludzmi z IT, zeby mi ja zainstalowali, ale, jako ze niewiele wspolnego mam z Polska lub jezykiem polskim w mojej pracy, do tej pory nie rozmawialem z nimi  o tym. Zreszta w Indiach, tutaj aktualnie mieszkam i pracuje, byloby to pewnie nie lada wyzwaniem


----------



## arturolczykowski

Jezeli masz Windows to na pewno masz polska czcionke. Wejdz w Control Panel, nastepnie w Region and Language, nastepnie Keyboards and Languages, kliknij Change keyboard language w General kilknij Add i wybierz Polish programmers..... Latwe ;-)

Ja tak zmienilem z angielskiej wersji na polska, ale jak widac wciaz nie uzywam polskich znakow w Internecie, zbyt wygodny jestem...... ;-)


----------



## gaucho perezoso

Dziękuje bardzo Arturze!!! Rzeczywiście to takie proste, na swoje usprawiedliwienie (marne, ale zawsze) dodam, że Windows używam tylko w pracy i to bardzo niechętnie, w domu zaś uznaje tylko Linux. Raz jeszcze dziękuję i pozdrawiam.


----------



## gaucho perezoso

.....uznaję*


----------



## arturolczykowski

Nie kazdy musi sie znac na Windows, nie masz sie czego wstydzic.....


----------



## Ben Jamin

bg1 said:


> Odskocznia ma drugie znaczenie a mianowicie odprężenie, odpoczynek, ...


 Sorry, it's not correct.


----------



## Ben Jamin

meglila said:


> tylko jak to powiedziec po angielsku? (a moze ktos wie i po francusku?)


 
Być może można użyć słowa springboard, bo według słownika Merriam Webster:
Main Entry: *spring·board* 
*1* *:* a flexible board usually secured at one end and used for gymnastic stunts or diving
*2* *:* a point of departure*:* a place or point from which an enterprise, investigation, or discussion is launched —called also _jumping-off point_
Polskie znaczenie: 
1. Deska sprężynująca do skoków gimnastycznych
2. Stanowisko  w karierze, z którego dokonuje sie dalszego awansu, zwłaszcza w polityce, lub punkt w dyskusji do dalszego rozumowania
 
Polskie znaczenie nie  pokrywa się  dokładnie z obydwoma angielskimi znaczeniami.
Nie ma jednak nic wspólnego z odpoczynkiem.


----------



## Slovianka

Odskocznia ma wiele wspólnego z odpoczynkiem. Jest zajęciem innym niż rutynowe, ktore pozwala odetchnąć od codzienności.
Trampolina natomiast tylko dla niewielu osób ma coś wspólnego z wypoczynkiem.


----------



## Faycelina

gaucho perezoso said:


> trzcionke


czcionkę


----------



## Ben Jamin

gaucho perezoso said:


> Dziękuje za powitanie
> 
> Oczywiście, można się z moim komentarzem zgadzać , bądź tez nie. Jest to moja opinia, która kłoci się z definicja odskoczni w słownikach, gdzie jednym ze znaczen tego slowa jest to co pozwala sie oderwac od zwyklych zajec. Jak wczesniej napisalem, dla mnie definicje slownikowe, a szczegolnie dopuszczalność niektórych form, znaczen, skladni, pisowni, itd, są nad wyraz pobłażliwe, co powoduje "skundlenie" , ze tak brzydko się wyrażę, naszego języka. Podam bardzo powszechny przyklad " wyslac smsa" lub tez "kupic laptopa" - niektorzy lingwisci nie widza w tym nic zlego, natomiast mnie osobiscie bardzo takie konstrukcje raza i jak najbardziej sa sprzeczne z zasadami poprawnej polszczyzny. Wracając do odskoczni, moje zastrzezenie tutaj tyczy sie bardziej logiki. Odskocznia pochodzi od slowa odskoczyc, a nie oderwac sie. Według mnie mozna oderwac sie od codziennych obowiazkow, odskoczyc zas nie wydaje mi sie miec sens w tym kontekscie. Odskakuje sie od czegos czyli odbija sie od tego, w mysl podstawowej definicji odskoczni (pochyło ustawiona sprężynująca deska służąca do odbijania się przy skokach gimnastycznych). Tak wiec trudno uwazac wakacje, badz urlop za cos dzieki czemu mozna sie odbic, wybic od swoich zwyklych zajec.Bardziej jest to samo odskoczenie (chwilowe) niźli odskocznia. Owszem, wakacje moga okazac sie odskocznia do czegos nowego, jesli po ich zakonczeniu nie wracamy juz do tego co robilismy przed nimi. Odskocznia moze być na przykład sława, która dala nam pieniadze, powiedzielibysmy zatem ze "slawa byla odskocznia do bogactwa" - czyli raz jeszcze cos co dalo nam mozliwosc wybicia sie z finansowych nizin i wzbicie sie na wyzyny. Te uzycia odskoczni jak najbardziej maja sens. Natomiast odskocznia w znaczeniu oderwania się od zwykłych zajęć lub wypoczynku nie ma dla mnie sensu.
> Z gory przepraszam za brak polskiej trzcionki, niestety na moim komputerze nie jest ona zainstalowana.
> 
> Serdecznie pozdrawiam


----------



## Ben Jamin

gaucho perezoso said:


> Dziękuje za powitanie
> 
> ... Jak wczesniej napisalem, dla mnie definicje slownikowe, a szczegolnie dopuszczalność niektórych form, znaczen, skladni, pisowni, itd, są nad wyraz pobłażliwe, co powoduje "skundlenie" , ze tak brzydko się wyrażę, naszego języka. Podam bardzo powszechny przyklad " wyslac smsa" lub tez "kupic laptopa" - niektorzy lingwisci nie widza w tym nic zlego, natomiast mnie osobiscie bardzo takie konstrukcje raza i jak najbardziej sa sprzeczne z zasadami poprawnej polszczyzny. ....
> Serdecznie pozdrawiam


 
Widzę kolego, że podobnie jak ja mieszkasz od dawna poza krajem i po prostu nie rozpoznajesz języka używanego przez „krajowców” jako swój własny. Gdyby ktoś tydzień temu powiedział mi,  że odskocznia oznacza odpoczynek, to pomyślałbym, że jest cudzoziemcem uczącym się dopiero języka polskiego, i nie wie o czym mówi. Nawiasem mówiać ciekaw jestem, które słowniki zaakceptowały ten  wyraz w tym znaczeniu. Dla mnie to użycie pozostaje domeną slangu, podobnie jak makówka lub arbuz w znaczeniu głowy.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Słownik języka polskiego PWN. Z tym, że nie sam odpoczynek, ale to, co go daje, to co pozwala oderwać się od zwykłych zajęć.


----------



## Ben Jamin

arturolczykowski said:


> Słownik języka polskiego PWN. Z tym, że nie sam odpoczynek, ale to, co go daje, to co pozwala oderwać się od zwykłych zajęć.


 
Dla mnie to nie sprawia różnicy, nie widzę związku logicznego z żadnym ze znaczeń. 
Sprawdziłem słowo odskocznia w słowniku PWN w Internecie, i znalazłem tam trzecie znaczenie: «początek czegoś», co wygląda mi po prostu na niezrozumienie znaczenia, o którym pisałem: stanowisko, z którego skacze się na nowe, wyższe w karierze. Zaryzykuję stwierdzenie, że do redakcji Słownika PWN dostali się ludzie niekompetentni. 
 
Zmiany w języku polskim są rzeczywiście szokujące. Onegdaj dowiedziałem się, że dobroduszny znaczy teraz „naiwny głupiec” i doznałem sporego szoku. Za jakiś czas może mądry będzie oznaczać głupca. Tak jak bezpieczny oznaczał kiedyś „będący bez opieki”. 
Kiedyś rozróżniano w Polsce język literacki, potoczny, slang i gwarę. Na straży tego pierwszego stali strażnicy, którzy nie wpuszczali do języka literackiego słów i wyrażeń, które wydawały się nielogiczne, obce (na przykład śrubsztak, sztamajza), kalkami obcymi (w międzyczasie, jaki by nie był), utworzonych wbrew regułom (chłoporobotnik), dopóty dopóki wszyscy nie zaczęli ich używać.  Wygląda na to, że ta straż wymarła, i bramy zostały szeroko otwarte, i nawet słownik PWN nie opatruje wątpliwych neologizmów etykietką „potoczny” lub „slang”, a język „literacki” (w innych krajach zwany standardowym lub wzorcowym) stał się przeżytkiem. Mieszkam w Norwegii, gdzie ten proces rozpoczął się już dużo wcześniej. Skutek jest taki, że młodzież nie rozumie tekstów w książkach napisanych przez pokolenie ich rodziców, i każdy pisze jak chce, własnym dialektem, często z zapadłej wsi, zupełnie niezrozumiale dla mieszkańców innych okolic. Dla mnie to nie jest postęp, lecz jego przeciwieństwo. (Być może już ktoś wpadł na pomysł nazwania postępu skocznią, i to się niedługo upowszechni.)


----------



## gaucho perezoso

Boże, ja napisałem "trzcionkę" !!! Nawet nie zdałem sobie z tego sprawy. Dziękuje Faycelino za korektę, muszę przyznać, że bardzo jestem zawstydzony, szczególnie, że bardzo dużą uwagę zwracam na ortografię.

Ben Jamin, owszem nie mieszkam już w Polsce od dawna, może zbyt dawna , jak można sądzić po mojej pisowni słowa "czcionka"  , chociaż z drugiej strony odwiedzam ojczyznę przynajmniej raz w roku. Natomiast będąc purystą nie akceptuję wielu nowych zjawisk zachodzących w naszym języku, szczególnie jeżeli kłócą się one z jego pierwotnymi zasadami.


----------



## Slovianka

Zamiany zachodzące w języku, z naszego punktu widzenia - jego unowocześnienie - nie muszą oznaczać proletariatyzacji tego języka, czy też braku kompetencji jego strażników. Zachodzenie tych zmian sprawia tylko, ze osoby długo mieszkające poza krajem nie znają potocznego, współczesnego języka.
Mój ojciec miał ciotkę, która w roku 1905 wyjechała z Polski na studia i została zagranicą. Gdy raz, bedąc mała, podpisałam się na kartce z życzeniami świątecznymi, napisała w liście: "Wielce byłam kontentą widząc podpis Slovianki. Widzę, że dziecko rozwija się dobrze". Myślę, że teraz język rozwija się trochę bardziej powoli, ale gdy byłam dzieckiem, ojciec przestrzegał mnie przez używaniem niektórych słów w listach do jego rodziny, ponieważ uważał, że przed wojną nie używało się ich i mogą być niezrozumiałe.
Znaczenie słowa "dobroduszny" prawdopodobnie od wielu lat nie uległo zmianie.


----------



## majlo

gaucho perezoso said:


> [...] jestem zawstydzony, *szczególnie, że* bardzo dużą uwagę zwracam na ortografię.



No tak, na ortografię uwagę się zwraca, a interpunkcja w kąt. 


Ja też uważam się raczej za purystę językowego, ale nieakceptowanie takich naturalnych zmian jest dla mnie niedopuszczalne.


----------



## gaucho perezoso

He he, czuję się trochę jak w szkole dzięki szanownemu koledze. Niemniej bardzo dziękuje za korektę, bardzo lubię być konstruktywnie poprawianym i nie rozumiem ludzi, którzy tego nie lubią. Na marginesie przyznam, że z interpunkcją trochę u mnie na bakier. Co do nautralnej ewolucji języka, zgadzam się, należy ten proces akceptować, nasz język należy do grupy języków żywych , a więc takich, które podlegają permanentym zmianom i modyfikacjom. Ja napisałem, że nie akceptuję *wielu *nowych zjawisk zachodzących w naszym języku, *szczególnie *jeżeli kłócą się one z jego pierwotnymi zasadami. Śmiesznym byloby na przykład nieakceptowanie "relatywnie nowego" znaczenia słowa "kutas", które to zdominowało zancznie pierwotne. Wedlug mnie, jest to "neosemantyzm" poprawny nie tylko uzusowo, ale również logicznie. Czego natomiast nie akceptuję i nigdy nie będę, to błędy fleksyjne jak "poszłem" , czy "złamać palca"; wymawianie "wyłączam" jako "wyłanczam" ; używanie pleonazmów jak "cofać do tyłu" czy "schodzić trochę na dół" , wyrażeń jak "w każdym bądź razie" ; popełnianie błędów logicznych jak "trochę szokujący" itd. Mimo, że wszystkie te przkłady możemy codziennie usłyszeć w wypowiedziach rodzimych użytkowników języka polskiego, i wydawać mogłoby się, że stały się ono uzusowo poprawne, ja osobiście ich nie akceptuję i nie będę akceptował. Oczywiście jest to moja prywatna opinia, z którą każdy może się nie zgadzać.


----------



## majlo

gaucho perezoso said:


> He he, czuję się trochę jak w szkole dzięki szanownemu koledze. Niemniej bardzo dziękuje za korektę, bardzo lubię być konstruktywnie poprawianym i nie rozumiem ludzi, którzy tego nie lubią.



W moim przypadku poprawianie to zboczenie zawodowe. Robię to już niemal automatycznie.  Chociaż nie tylko zawodowe, bo nawet gdy jeszcze nie pracowałem, wszystkich naokoło poprawiałem. I muszę przyznać, że rzeczywiście nie wszystkim się to podoba. 






gaucho perezoso said:


> Ja napisałem, że nie akceptuję *wielu *nowych zjawisk zachodzących w naszym języku, *szczególnie *jeżeli kłócą się one z jego pierwotnymi zasadami. Śmiesznym byloby na przykład nieakceptowanie "relatywnie nowego" znaczenia słowa "kutas", które to zdominowało zancznie pierwotne. Wedlug mnie, jest to "neosemantyzm" poprawny nie tylko uzusowo, ale również logicznie. Czego natomiast nie akceptuję i nigdy nie będę, to błędy fleksyjne jak "poszłem" , czy "złamać palca"; wymawianie "wyłączam" jako "wyłanczam" ; używanie pleonazmów jak "cofać do tyłu" czy "schodzić trochę na dół" , wyrażeń jak "w każdym bądź razie" ; popełnianie błędów logicznych jak "trochę szokujący" itd.



_I couldn't agree more. _

P.S. Odnośnie do "poszłem": tę formę będę w stanie zaakceptować li tylko, gdy w trzeciej osobie zaczniemy mówić "poszł". 



gaucho perezoso said:


> *Mimo, że* wszystkie te przkłady



No to już tak z marszu: _Mimo że wszystkie.... _


----------



## gaucho perezoso

> Odnośnie do "poszłem": tę formę będę w stanie zaakceptować li tylko, gdy w trzeciej osobie zaczniemy mówić "poszł".







> No to już tak z marszu: _Mimo że wszystkie.... _



Takie głupie przyzwyczajenie bezmyślnego stawiania przecinka przed "że" , dzięki


----------



## bg1

gaucho perezoso said:


> ... moze sie nauczyc poprawnie poslugiwac jezykiem polskim.



Nie powinno być: "... moze sie nauczyc poprawnie poslugiwac *się* jezykiem polskim."?


----------



## Slovianka

W języku potocznym tak można powiedzieć na pewno, chociaż "posługiwać się" jest czasownikiem zwrotnym. Jest to zrozumiałe i nie bedzie odebrane jako rażący błąd. Ale sama ciekawa jestem, jak jest poprawnie.

Jeśli czytamy te teksty trochę dokładniej, to możemy natknąć się, na przykład, na taki: "Śmiesznym byłoby na przykład....". Otóż we współczesnym polskim piszemy "śmieszne było by, na przykład,...." (tryb warunkowy form bezosobowych: "by" osobno, a "na przyklad" jest wyrażeniem wtrąconym). Trzeba więc uważać.


----------



## bg1

Slovianka said:


> ... Ale sama ciekawa jestem, jak jest poprawnie.



Ale mnie śmiertelnie zmartwiłaś! ;-) Skoro niektóre sytuacje językowe nie są jasne to skąd mam wiedzieć czy mam z człowiekiem rozmawiać czy nie? ;-)

Bez obraz, *gaucho perezoso* ;-)

Wracając do wspomnianej przez *gaucho perezoso* kwestii jak Polacy mówią po polsku. Moim zdaniem nie tylko wiedza językowa ale i wiedza jako ogólna jest tylko "okryciem" człowieka. Ważne jest to, co znajduje się pod tą "skórką". Znam wielu wieśniaków, rybaków, ... , którzy nie są raczej wzorowymi "natywnymi speakerami" ale od nich mogę dużo się nauczyć i rozmowy z wieloma z nich były czystą przyjemnością.


----------



## Thomas1

bg1 said:


> Ale mnie śmiertelnie zmartwiłaś! ;-) Skoro niektóre sytuacje językowe nie są jasne to skąd mam wiedzieć czy mam z człowiekiem rozmawiać czy nie? ;-)
> 
> Bez obrazy/urazy, *gaucho perezoso* ;-)[...]


W sytuacjach tego typu dopuszczalne jest pominięcie jednego z zaimków. Poza tym użycie obu brzmi dość osobliwie (być może za sprawą dysonansu jaki powoduje bliskość powtarzających się dźwięków), ja bym go nie użył.


----------



## meglila

gaucho perezoso said:


> szczerze mówiąc odskocznia w znaczeniu zmiany jest dla mnie nowością, nigdy bym tego słowa w takim kontekście nie użył. Odskocznia, jak sama nazwa wskazuje, służy do odskoczenia, odbicia się, wzbicia się wyżej. Jeżeli ktoś używa tego słowa w znaczeniu zmiany, odpoczynku, itp. jest to semantyczny błąd, niezależnie od tego jakie definicje można znaleźć w słownikach, które nawiasem mówiąc bardzo często są zbyt liberalne, jeśli chodzi o przestrzeganie norm językowych.


blad, nie blad - w tym znaczeniu, w wyrazeniu, a wiadomo jak to z wyrazeniami bywa (no moze nie jest to tak egzotyczne jak "padajace  koty i psy" ;-), ono istnieje.


----------

